# Cute tortises :)



## Hetty (May 24, 2008)

*Cute tortoises *

I picked these up today. I've wanted some for ages!

Aren't they cute?


----------



## Ned_fisch (May 24, 2008)

they look mint.
I didn't know you could get them in Aus.
Got any pic's of their enclosure?


----------



## itbites (May 24, 2008)

*Hey their cute...I didn't think we had tortises in Aust??*


----------



## JasonL (May 24, 2008)

You will love them, here is my son with his one


----------



## 888lowndes888 (May 24, 2008)

what sort are they?? are they the star ones?


----------



## Hetty (May 24, 2008)

We most certainly do have tortoises in Australia!

No photos of the enclosure.

Very cute Jason 

Yes, they are star tortoises.


----------



## 888lowndes888 (May 24, 2008)

What sort of licence must they be on and also how do you keep them. I had no idea you could get them in Aus.


----------



## amazonian (May 24, 2008)

Reel in, I think ya got 1


----------



## Jen (May 24, 2008)

amazonian said:


> Reel in, I think ya got 1



Only 1 ?
Nice photoshopping there on the tatt Hetty lol


----------



## Hetty (May 24, 2008)

I had someone's phone number on my hand.


----------



## Jen (May 24, 2008)

Ahh, still, nice job....


----------



## luke.r.s (May 24, 2008)

would that be an international number or for a zoo?, lol


----------



## pythoness (May 24, 2008)

Nice to be able to 'pick up' 
Too bad you couldn't take them home tho ahahahahahahah


----------



## Tim.Arm (May 24, 2008)

*There awsome can you keep them in Aus?*


----------



## bump73 (May 24, 2008)

Here's a pic of mine and Erin_Janes mating, should have some hatchlings available soon 

If interested PM Erin_Jane:lol:

Ben


----------



## domdom22 (May 24, 2008)

waaat?i never knew you could get them in aus!!!
what sort of licence do you need for them??


----------



## Oldbeard (May 24, 2008)

I pick them up everytime I go to a certain place as well!!! Amazing


----------



## Erin_Jane (May 24, 2008)

Ok, before my inbox self destructs... Please ignore what Ben (Bump73) has posted on this thread... We do not have star tortoises, I wish we did!! He took that pic at Taronga Zoo a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Oldbeard (May 25, 2008)

oh you are a spoil sport


----------



## slim6y (May 25, 2008)

Erin_Jane said:


> Ok, before my inbox self destructs... Please ignore what Ben (Bump73) has posted on this thread... We do not have star tortoises, I wish we did!! He took that pic at Taronga Zoo a couple of weeks ago.



Were people asking for pictures of you and Ben mating?


----------



## Erin_Jane (May 25, 2008)

Strangely enough no one has asked... Should I be disappointed by that??? :lol:


----------



## MrBredli (May 25, 2008)

Hetty said:


> I picked these up today. I've wanted some for ages!
> 
> Aren't they cute?


 
Very nicely worded. :lol:


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (May 25, 2008)

haha
clever


----------

